

Ask HN: What does showdead and noprocras mean? - terrykohla


======
TranceMan
From the FAQ [link at bottom of page]:

In my profile, what does showdead do?

If you turn it on, you'll see all the submissions and comments that have been
killed by the editors. They're mostly spam and duplicates.

In my profile, what is noprocrast?

It's a way to help you prevent yourself from spending too much time on
News.YC. If you turn it on you'll only be allowed to visit the site for
maxvisit minutes at a time, with gaps of minaway minutes in between. The
defaults are 20 and 180, which would let you view the site for 20 minutes at a
time, and then not allow you back in for 3 hours. You can override noprocrast
if you want, in which case your visit clock starts over at zero.

